# id please



## Metalthrashingmad (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi all new here









just wondering if you could help me with a id on my fish please, Sorry the pictures arent the greatest but they are the only ones I have accsess to right now.

NEW PICTURES:




























old pictures





































Cheers, Matt


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Awful photo to do an ID on. Fish is not even facing forward or a flank shot. Probably S. rhombeus.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Could be any Serra...more like a rhom but really nice a better pic..a pict of size and front of the fish..and clearer one.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Try to put up some better pics for a proper ID. A lot of the serra's look similar from the angle that pic was shot....try for a full side shot for best results.


----------



## Metalthrashingmad (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks for the replys









I appriciate that they arent the best pictures, Il get some decent ones up as soon as I get a chance!


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

According to red eyes and the tail,it appears to be s.rhombeus..


----------



## Metalthrashingmad (Jan 3, 2007)

Skzmrc said:


> According to red eyes and the tail,it appears to be s.rhombeus..


cheers mate!

Bump for new improved pictures just to be sure


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

s.rhombeus


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

According to new pictures,yes this is definitely s.rhombeus. What about its size?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It appears to be Serra Rhombeus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. ID complete.


----------

